# Going through WRC withdrawals



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

With SpeedTV not showing the WRC this year, I'm going through some serious Swedish Rally withdrawals.










Sweden is awesome stuff, and apparently they had good snow conditions this year.

   :tsk:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Now might be a good time to start using bittorrent if you haven't already. The Euro Sport coverage is actually much better than anything Speed had last year.

http://ts.searching.com/search.asp?...ED76BEC063E&query=wrc&submit.x=33&submit.y=10


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I've only done one Torrent, a Top Gear show that was excellent. Is torrentspy a good source for them? I'd be interested in your recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

http://enormouslysideways.net/wrc2006.html

Here's a non-Torrent source. Since this method isn't as bandwidth friendly, you might want to paypal the guy some money to help.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I got the Sweden day 1 downloaded yesterday from torrentspy, still waiting for day 2.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

PhilH said:


> The Euro Sport coverage is actually much better than anything Speed had last year.


:rofl: The Speed coverage last year WAS the Eurosport coverage, just with the bits by Nicky Grist added in. Speed just showed all days of the event in one show, rather than 1 per day as Eurosport seems to do.

Jim


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I got day 1 downloaded also. Got BitTorrent figured out a little better now too.

It's actually the WRC coverage not really EuroSport or Speed.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> :rofl: The Speed coverage last year WAS the Eurosport coverage, just with the bits by Nicky Grist added in. Speed just showed all days of the event in one show, rather than 1 per day as Eurosport seems to do.
> 
> Jim


So that's why the lady's voice sounds familiar. :rofl: It seems like they cover more, going down the leader board etc., but I guess it's just the difference in the Euro Sport coverage year to year (edit--->plus, they must cut out some of that coverage to fit in things like "Nick's picks").


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

SteveT said:


> I've only done one Torrent, a Top Gear show that was excellent. Is torrentspy a good source for them? I'd be interested in your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks


Although I was expecting to use bittorent for WRC (like I do Top Gear) I actually have been using the enourmouslysideways link for my WRC coverage so far. I was hesitant to post the link because I heard the guy complain about other people posting his link on other forums. I can't imagine he's going to keep his links up for every round of the WRC season this year (buy would like to be proven wrong).

Oh, and along with torrentspy, www.mininova.org seems to be one of the best torrent sites out there...

http://www.mininova.org/search/wrc/seeds


----------

